# Happy Birthday Cat Boy!!



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2010)

Since I think you're oh so awesome (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Here's a birthday thread for you!!

The cake is sparkly! 






In case my awesome friend likes chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And a little future cake for you and the one you wake up every morning!






HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 9, 2010)

/me walks in with a helmet
Dont' hurt me, goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy birthday gay little cat boy!
-insert random Google cake here-


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

happy birthday catboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it's your REAL bday. Made a thread and it was not his real bday


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Catboy

Have a cake on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Sorry but it's the nearest suitable one I could find)


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cat Boy!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 9, 2010)

Miaoooooooo
Mmmmmmmmiaaooooooooooooooooooooooo
Miaoooo Miaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

*do you understand the cat theme birthday song*


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 9, 2010)

Have a good one my friend!


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2010)

have a good day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and remember Kittens have to be at LEAST 4 weeks old
otherwise its illegal


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy b-day!


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday.

Edit: You share the same birthday as Singapore, so you are awesome.


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday CatBoy!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2010)

happy birthday on your 19th birthday


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2010)

happy birthday catboy!!!



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still early here (7:21 in the freaking morning) But I hope today is a good day


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

rowl, rawwr, arooooo,roo,raw,raaawrrr!!!!..

Rough translation: Birthday happy 19th Catboy!


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday ! Wish you all the best


----------



## Jax (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> /me walks in with a helmet
> Dont' hurt me, goddess
> 
> 
> ...




Er...What?
I'm not scary.


----------



## Elritha (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cat boy. Enjoy your day.


----------



## naruses (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy B-Day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , have a good one. Cheers.


----------



## alidsl (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a good one.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 9, 2010)

_Awesomeness!_

Have a good one, my favorite Cat Boy!


----------



## haflore (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your day, or I'll have to send the Angry Bear Cavalry after you.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2010)

Wordless, single-emoticon replies FTW. Or not. Anyway, happy B-day, GLCB! Have a good one.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 9, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR GAY CAT PERSON!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!


Lucario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday was pretty good


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Dialexio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday again Cat Boy!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tad bit late, lol


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 10, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY A GAY LITTLE CATBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




------->THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday and yes i know im a bit late was kinda busy  lol ^^


----------



## CookiesMilk (Aug 10, 2010)

acekard 2i uses what cheat database... Tried all in the GBAtemp cheat database section.. Doesn't work


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 10, 2010)

happy birthday cat boy


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2010)

Bappy Hirthday!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 10, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> acekard 2i uses what cheat database... Tried all in the GBAtemp cheat database section.. Doesn't work


wrong place to post this.this goes in the Acekard section in NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software.


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 10, 2010)

hey bud happy birthday for yesterday!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> acekard 2i uses what cheat database... Tried all in the GBAtemp cheat database section.. Doesn't work


This is the wrong place, lol
And it's the usercheat.dat in the Temp database here


----------



## Langin (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry I am late! But happy birthday!


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 11, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> acekard 2i uses what cheat database... Tried all in the GBAtemp cheat database section.. Doesn't work


We were all like HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT BOY!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!
BAPPY! BIRTHDAY! CAT BOY!!!! *Insert cake picture here*
then he comes and types
acekard 2i uses what cheat database... Tried all in the GBAtemp cheat database section.. Doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then some people are like..................WTF?!?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 11, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAWL YES.

Plus, HAPPY BELATED BDAY!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy B-day Cat boy!

Best wishes to you and your bear cavalry!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

It's nice to feel loved.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

